# Cats and a Vizsla



## Allison Arbogast Gleason (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi! Does anyone out there have a Vizsla with cats? Curious how the introduction went and how things are going now? We recently brought home a new puppy and have been in the home with two young cats. They are SO curious about her and the puppy seems to not be bothered, however, the cats get close and curious so she gets excited and they run away. Just looking for tips or insight. Thank you!


----------



## stewart (Mar 17, 2018)

*cat rules dog!*

Our cat, who had lived with our old lab all his life wouldn't come in the house for a couple of weeks when Lex (our vizsla) arrived as a puppy. Lex was exactly as yours, very keen to make friends and play, neither were on Kit's agenda! Inevitably Lex eventually got a claw to the nose and the balance of power was changed. Lex is still very wary but Kit now fusses him and takes priority on the warm cushion in front of the cooker. Kit is always waiting by the door when we get back from walks though and Lex is always pleased to see him so things are progressing.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

One of the private daycare Bende (our vizsla boy) used to go had 2 labs and 3 cats. The cats and the labs were getting along, but weren't very friendly with each other. Both of the labs and two of cats grew very close to Bende, they played together and one ended up cuddling with him all the time on the couch or on the doggy bed. Since then he gets along with other, dog friendly cats in no time as well. They made the introduction slowly in that house: they had a gate between their second and first floor. The cats were first watching the new intruder from the second floor`s safe distance and gradually started to come down to get to know him, so i guess allowing the cats to keep distance and feel safe as they have options may help. We don`t have cats at home, but it was great to see how he learned that they can be pack members too.


----------

